# Heads up on VAX Steam Cleaner



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

As there has been quite a bit of talk about steam cleaners recently I just thought I would let you know that while waiting for the building society to open today, I popped in to Robert Dyas and they have the very same VAX steam cleaner I bought from the bay a week or so ago with £30.00 off of the RRP. Now £49.95. Although I paid the same price for mine there was some carriage on top so it works out a very good price.:thumb:


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Good spot :thumb:

Robert Dyas Link


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Beancounter said:


> Good spot :thumb:
> 
> Robert Dyas Link


That's the fella. Thanks BC:thumb:


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Amazon are also selling this for £49. Competition is a good thing


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Mine should be here tomorrow, cant say no at that price :thumb:


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Edward101 said:


> Mine should be here tomorrow, cant say no at that price :thumb:


It is a great piece of kit IMO:thumb:


----------



## jay127 (Mar 15, 2009)

anyone know how much bar pressure it gives?? cant find that info anywhere

Thanks


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

jay127 said:


> anyone know how much bar pressure it gives?? cant find that info anywhere
> 
> Thanks


Not too sure but for 49.95 its great for the money, only used it around the house to try it out but will use it on the arches soon.


----------



## jay127 (Mar 15, 2009)

I might go pick it up today, but finding it difficult to find the spec and acessories for it. Oh well might just get it only going to use it on house tiles and the car carpet, you reckon its good enough to get rid of nasty carpet stains??


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Havent tried it on carpet yet but Im sure it will be fine, for just shy of £50 it works great and you get a good amount of attachments with it too. Sorry cant help you much but havent had chance to properly use it on the cars yet


----------



## jay127 (Mar 15, 2009)

no worries, thats good enough to convince me, im off to buy one


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

jay127 said:


> I might go pick it up today, but finding it difficult to find the spec and acessories for it. Oh well might just get it only going to use it on house tiles and the car carpet, you reckon its good enough to get rid of nasty carpet stains??


Check out the Vax site here, there's also the manual that gives the spec and accessories. :thumb:

House tiles will be fine, there's a floor attachment that should make light work of tiles.
Re using it on carpet, just be careful as if it has a high wool content you will need to exercise some caution not to damage the fibres.


----------



## Wheres (Feb 11, 2010)

jay127 said:


> anyone know how much bar pressure it gives?? cant find that info anywhere
> 
> Thanks





jay127 said:


> I might go pick it up today, but finding it difficult to find the spec and acessories for it. Oh well might just get it only going to use it on house tiles and the car carpet, you reckon its good enough to get rid of nasty carpet stains??


Couple of seconds on the VAX website led me to the user manual

Page 2 has the acessories list and the last page has the spec of the machine.

Technical Specification
Voltage: 220-240V ~50Hz
Wattage: 1600w
Steam pressure: 3.5 Bar (max)
Water tank: 1.4 litres (max)
Weight: 4.5 kg (without accessories)
Subject to technical change without notice.


----------



## perm (Oct 26, 2005)

Looks very simaiar to this model

http://www.idealworld.tv/Little_Yello_Steam_Cleaner_with_2_Micro_Fibre_Cloths_158879.aspx?fh_location=//idealworld/en_GB/$s=little yellow

I got mine on special offer weekend of £42.99; worth looking out for.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

So, any comments on the Vax cleaners


----------



## KEVLO (Oct 7, 2009)

very tempted by this! can you use it on interiors and engine bays?


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

KEVLO said:


> very tempted by this! can you use it on interiors and engine bays?


Yes:thumb:


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Shall be trying out my vax on the arches on monday :thumb: So will report back on how good it is, but testing it around the house it seemed to do a good job so I have high hopes for it.


----------

